# Dexter...see how he has grown



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

3 weeks










6 weeks









Day we brought him home











Cute baby









4 months











now 5 months


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is a lovely looking boy, ghow is his coat still easy to brush?


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

yes, his fur is easy to brush. I mean, he puts up a fight and I have to distract him, but the fur itself isn't hard to comb.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow he's grown up into a handsome boy.  I like the comparison.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

He looks so cute!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------

